# Help with panoramic shots



## dgdgbd (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been making panoramic pictures using photo stitch and they have been turning out great. I recently made a panoramic shot of the summit of Stone Mountain and you can see lines where each picture was stitched together. Is there a way I can get rid of these lines? I'm using a manual setting so the white balance and ISO are the same in each shot. Any suggestions?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 12, 2011)

Camera & lens used?  How many frames & how much overlap?  Software used?  Maybe a sample image?  

Didja use a polarizer?


----------



## dgdgbd (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm using a Canon Power Shot A1000IS. No special lens. I used about 8 frames with a 50% overlap. The software I used was the Photo Stitch software that came with my camera. How do I upload the pic?


----------



## Edsport (Aug 13, 2011)

Upload the photo to Flickr or photobucket and it will then give you an img tag, copy and paste the tag here...


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 13, 2011)

Stickies are your friends 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## dgdgbd (Aug 13, 2011)

ok here is the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if you look at the sky you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## dgdgbd (Aug 13, 2011)

here's a better example


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2011)

What about shutter speed & aperture.... are they the same in all the frames?

It almost looks like you've got a shutter that's dragging while open.... causing part of the image to end up underexposed.


----------



## dgdgbd (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm, that could be the problem 480, I have dropped it before and I'm wondering if it messed it up the shudder. Could it be that I have the ISO set too low? I think it was set to 80 in these shots. As far as the shudder speed and aperture, they are the same in every shot. Maybe I'll have it looked at and see if that's the problem. Thanks!


----------



## dgdgbd (Aug 13, 2011)

If it is a dragging shutter can that be fixed at a reasonable price or would I be better off just buying a new camera?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2011)

Take several shots of a plain, evenly-colored wall in the bright sun (don't use a flash!).  Check to see if there's any radical difference between areas of the frame.


----------



## dgdgbd (Aug 13, 2011)

Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 14, 2011)

Despite what looks like a problem with the camera download a trial of AutoPano Pro. I find this software does absolute wonders with some horrendously stuffed up panoramas due to the large amount of corrections is can apply.


----------



## Edsport (Aug 14, 2011)

Dragging the shutter don't mean something wrong with the camera. It just means opening it for too long because of your settings. 
Did you try different software to stitch? I'm thinking it's more software related than hardware...


----------



## ann (Aug 14, 2011)

I have seen a similar issue in the past with the problem being the software.

Download some trial version of better software and see if there isn't an improvement.

Years ago, PS , had a problem with banding when stitching which was a surprise to me.  I tested about 6 different products  to find one that would give me high end results.

One was a sitiching program from Serif, which is based on Autopano liscense  and is not expensive.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 14, 2011)

How about posting some lo-res frames for those of us who have various  stitching programs to run them through and see if we get the same  results?




Edsport said:


> Dragging the shutter don't mean something wrong with the camera. It just means opening it for too long because of your settings.
> Did you try different software to stitch? I'm thinking it's more software related than hardware...



I don't mean dragging as in an intentional act on the part of the user.  I mean dragging as there's a mechanical issue with the shutter.


----------



## ann (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting your posting the same response to several questions. HMMMMMMMMMMMM , feels like spam


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you have a different shutter speed and apeture for each image, it will distort the overall pano image when joined.  Maybe try to shoot it again with a tripod and meter the first image, then do the same for the remainder?


----------

